# Pedialite soak for non eating frog?



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I was reading up and saw pedialite as a use for a non eating frog. Ive posted before on him and hes seperated since then. He wants to eat just doesnt seem to be able to whether its hes not opening his mouth or hes not hitting the fly or both. I dont have access to a vet that can look into him. are there any other things i can order online that i could soak him in or such?


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Amphibian Ringers Solution is a better option than Pedialyte, though I cannot say whether it will help your frog's condition or not.

Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L | Carolina.com


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Might try a saline/glucose solution of 0,7%.
The saline will match the frogs osmotic values best and the glucose might give you're frog a little energy boost.
You have to find the cause however.
Even if it helps a little, you most probably won't cure the cause, only when dehydrated but that likely isn't what's causing the problems.

Mix 1L of luke water with 7 grams of NaCl (non iodium salt) and the same amount of glucose (dextrose or grape-sugar as you call it is best, otherwise you might use clean sugar however this only contains 50% of usable glucose, the rest is just fructose wich will be send straight to the liver.)


----------

